# Rope Halters?



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I looked them up and they look identical to the ones that I can go and buy at our local UFA feed store.

I bought mine there four years ago and it still is going strong.


----------



## kaya (Jan 10, 2011)

THey are pretty much the same thing. I looked at them both hand in hand and they ARE the same, The only difference is the color and the type of rope. The handy stick /whip aren't the same thing but work the same and equally. The handy stick can have the rope de attached, and thats the only difference.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I know the CA halter has 2 extra knots along the nose that the rope halters at the local TSC don't have. Yes, that's a difference, but I refuse to pay that much more for 2 knots. :lol: I'm not sure if the Parelli version has extra knots or not... 

I have a $6 rope halter from TSC, and I don't have one complaint about it. I'm more than willing to work with "substandard" equipment and have ~$85 more dollars in my bank account. My horses don't seem to care one way or the other. :wink:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I make my own, they work just as well as the advertised Parelli and CA ones.


----------



## StrikinHigh (Jan 11, 2011)

As previously mentioned, the Clinton Anderson rope halters have two additional strategically placed knots that act on pressure points on the horse's nose when you put pressure on the halter. This is a big difference from the regular rope halters. I really find these knots do help out, they help the horse to understand what is being asked from the get-go. The CA halters are also made out of a stiffer rope, which I like. It makes the halter not feel so flimsy. I have a couple of CA halters (from when they weren't so darn expensive!) that have lasted me for several years. I would definitely take a CA halter over a regular one!

I use a regular rope halter with my yearling, and while it works for now, I plan to get him a CA halter soon. While it might be expensive, it will easily last for most of his life!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I have used both Clinton Anderson and cheap tack store rope halters and they worked the same.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

StrikinHigh said:


> As previously mentioned, the Clinton Anderson rope halters have two additional strategically placed knots that act on pressure points on the horse's nose when you put pressure on the halter. This is a big difference from the regular rope halters. I really find these knots do help out, they help the horse to understand what is being asked from the get-go. The CA halters are also made out of a stiffer rope, which I like. It makes the halter not feel so flimsy. I have a couple of CA halters (from when they weren't so darn expensive!) that have lasted me for several years. I would definitely take a CA halter over a regular one!
> 
> I use a regular rope halter with my yearling, and while it works for now, I plan to get him a CA halter soon. While it might be expensive, it will easily last for most of his life!



You can get just regular, relatively cheap rope halters with knots as well. I have just started noticing them around here. Usually it's just a plain rope halter or one with a rawhide nose thing (After all of these years I just realized I don't know the parts of a halter ).


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

The only difference is the fact that some big name in the horse world is slapped on there as opposed to the exact same thing at a local tack store.


----------



## StrikinHigh (Jan 11, 2011)

Arksly said:


> You can get just regular, relatively cheap rope halters with knots as well. I have just started noticing them around here. Usually it's just a plain rope halter or one with a rawhide nose thing (After all of these years I just realized I don't know the parts of a halter ).




Oh really? I haven't seen any regular ones with the extra knots. I've seen the ones with the wider rawhide-type nose though.

The CA halters just have a nicer feel to me... I would choose them regardless of his name being on them.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

StrikinHigh said:


> Oh really? I haven't seen any regular ones with the extra knots. I've seen the ones with the wider rawhide-type nose though.
> 
> The CA halters just have a nicer feel to me... I would choose them regardless of his name being on them.


Yeah, I've just started noticing them within the past year. They still aren't very common but I've seen a few.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

You can get the doublt knotted ones online, easily. The only thing I can say about rope halters is don't get one that is too soft. If they are so soft that they are limp, they're a pain to put on . Diamond D makes great rope halters and they carry them at the local grange supply here.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 4, 2010)

A regular $7 dollar rope halter works just fine. No need to spend big bucks on two extra knots.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I have to ask, are they really 'all that and a bag of chips' or just kind of a gimmick?? :/


----------



## Crickett (Nov 4, 2010)

IMHO, rope halters work wonders for training sessions. You get quicker responses compared to a web halter, because they can't lean on them like they can a web halter. Training is all I use them for.


----------



## StrikinHigh (Jan 11, 2011)

Rope halters - with the "extra" knots or without - are a WONDER for training. The horse can't lean on a rope halter like they can a regular nylon/web halter. This requires the horse to give to the halter much faster, whereas in a nylon halter they have the wide straps they can lean against. You can easily see the difference in the horse's understanding if you switch from a nylon to a rope halter. 

The extra knots simply quicken the understanding even more. Same thing in that you don't _need_ a rope halter to train, a nylon halter works - but a rope halter makes the process easier on the horse. And you don't _need_ the two extra knots, but having them makes the process even easier and simpler.

And like tinyliny said, if you get one that is too limp and soft, they're just a pain. That's another reason I like CA's halters - the stiff rope they are made of. I'm sure you can find cheaper halters with just as stiff of a rope - just like the cheaper double knotted halters mentioned above - but there is absolutely no selection of anything in tack shops around here, so everything I buy is off the internet where I cannot feel the item beforehand.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,

Well, I know the rope halters I make are vastly inferior to the Parelli ones... because mine don't have that little flap of leather with the Parelli logo on them!<TIC>

If you google 'rope halter instructions' you'll find instructions & I make mine with a 'fiodor' knot at the chin, just because they look better. I use good quality yacht braid rope, as I don't think the cheaper varieties are good enough. Takes about 6m of 6mm rope for an average size halter. I don't like extra knots over the nose, so mine don't have them. I also put a few stitches through the fiodor knot, as it can come loose otherwise, and stitch the loose ends together, for ease of tying.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

There are good quality rope halters and poor quality ones. If you can throw the halter on the ground and still tell it's a halter, it's a piece of crap. It won't have the same feel and if we are striving to be horseman we need to become particular about the quality of equipment we use with our horses.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Spirithorse said:


> If you can throw the halter on the ground and still tell it's a halter, it's a piece of crap.


As opposed to looking like...?:lol: Agree with the rest of what you say, but it's never occurred to me to judge quality on that note.:?


----------



## StrikinHigh (Jan 11, 2011)

Spirithorse said:


> There are good quality rope halters and poor quality ones. If you can throw the halter on the ground and still tell it's a halter, it's a piece of crap. It won't have the same feel and if we are striving to be horseman we need to become particular about the quality of equipment we use with our horses.


I don't think I have ever so strongly agreed with something as much as this.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Spirithorse said:


> There are good quality rope halters and poor quality ones. If you can throw the halter on the ground and still tell it's a halter, it's a piece of crap. It won't have the same feel and if we are striving to be horseman we need to become particular about the quality of equipment we use with our horses.


Dumb question, but what does this quote exactly mean? That if the halter holds it's shape and looks like a halter, it's the wrong type of rope? 

Does it mean a good rope halter should be soft enough to crumble into a heap and just look like a pile of rope?

Or ???


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Horse hair halter and lead rope... for the win


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

the parelli ones are made of a different rope and if you are doing a lot of ground work finding something with the same rope would be recommended...by me (not saying spend that kind of money on one tho) if you look around you can find them. they are a heavier core inside the rope which gives it more wieght and more feel. i personally made my own out of the same kind of rope and then bought a cheap one from my LTS and i've only used that one once because i found my horse didn't respond the same to it. but if your just using it for whatever then it doesn't matter. my horses ALWAYS have rope halters tho, never nylon.


----------



## yukontanya (Apr 11, 2010)

You can buy or make the same style of the natural horsemanship halters...

buying $14.00 to $80.00 or make it your self for $6 Canadian pricing LOL

What matters is the material they are made up.. the good ones are made form marine grad rope to prevent them from adsorbing sweat, its super strong rope and they wear well.

The width of the rope matters cause with wider or thiner rope you get stronger or weaker communication.

Also you can get soft or stiff rope, stiff rope has more bit to more quick communication.


----------



## yukontanya (Apr 11, 2010)

Better halters from LittleJoe: lightweight, strong, easy-care
These are nice and offer really light weight ones and are make with rock climbing rope


----------



## yukontanya (Apr 11, 2010)

Knotty Horse Halter Co- Rope Halter Jig, Sizing Calculator, Atwood Rope - Tie Your Own Rope Halter

This is a jig to do the Fiador knot (the larger knot at the chin) its a great idea, but you could also follow youtube videos also.. I make my own from this video.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

dashforcache said:


> the parelli ones are made of a different rope and if you are doing a lot of ground work finding something with the same rope would be recommended...by me (not saying spend that kind of money on one tho) if you look around you can find them. they are a heavier core inside the rope which gives it more wieght and more feel.


Yeah, used to be into Parelli quite a bit, but never bought into that difference, with the halters at least. I have held a genuine Parelli halter in one hand & one of my home made yacht braid halters in the other & felt no difference. Even at a clinic I took my horse to, when the instructor bagged me for not having the real gear, the only difference between halters he could pick was the leather Parelli tag! As for weight of lead ropes, yes, the Parelli ones are thicker & heavier than I use, and each to their own, but I like it that way. I think the lighter ones actually offer more 'feel' than a heavy, dragging one, especially when they also have bloomin heavy clips - that sort of negates the lightness & point of using a rope halter IMO. Part of the point of a rope halter IMO is it's soft & light enough that the horse hardly feels it when you're not asking for something. That's certainly not the case when you attach heavy ropes.



> The width of the rope matters cause with wider or thiner rope you get stronger or weaker communication.


Oh, so they're calling it 'communication' these days are they??<TIC> I call it harshness - the thinner ones are bitier. However, as I don't believe in using pain to train, I don't find wider ones, or even flat halters any 'weaker' at *helping* me communicate. ....I know, being a bit pedantic there!


----------



## yukontanya (Apr 11, 2010)

loosie said:


> Oh, so they're calling it 'communication' these days are they??<TIC> I call it harshness - the thinner ones are bitier. However, as I don't believe in using pain to train, I don't find wider ones, or even flat halters any 'weaker' at *helping* me communicate. ....I know, being a bit pedantic there!


LOL I am just quoting others, its the same concept with bits... light hand mean the bit is not harsh right??? I call [email protected]# on that one! But to each there own!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

yukontanya said:


> LOL I am just quoting others, its the same concept with bits... light hand mean the bit is not harsh right??? I call [email protected]# on that one! But to each there own!


Yeah, was going to mention the similar attitudes about bits and them being better at 'communicating' with a horse than a halter.... I actually thought it was ME that was communicating with the horse, not my equipment:lol: and I also use my whole body to communicate, not just hands/reins.


----------



## yukontanya (Apr 11, 2010)

loosie said:


> Yeah, was going to mention the similar attitudes about bits and them being better at 'communicating' with a horse than a halter.... I actually thought it was ME that was communicating with the horse, not my equipment:lol: and I also use my whole body to communicate, not just hands/reins.



I really like the way you said that! can I add that to the book I am working on? That is just so well put

Cheers Tanya


----------



## sandhillsgage (Jan 16, 2011)

If you research (how to make rope halters) you might find it. We make our own rope halters. We love them!


----------



## Mecate (Sep 16, 2010)

I really like using Double Diamond halters on my horses. They have a nice stiffness to them, and they are well built with good, hard knots. Rope Halters by Double Diamond Halter Co Just my preference.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

yukontanya said:


> YouTube - Why a Rope Halter is Better Than Webs & Buckles - www.thinklikeahorse.org - Rick Gore Horsemanship
> 
> You can buy or make the same style of the natural horsemanship halters...
> 
> ...


I was going to post that people could go to a store, choose whatever type of rope, weight, thickness etc that they **** well please. And then they could check out youtube and make their own rope halters - with as many knots on the nose as they want (be a trend setter have six!!!). But you beat me too it. And your post was nicer than mine too.


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

spookychick13 said:


> Heya,
> 
> I know someone asked about the handy stick, but what about all these Parelli and Anderson Rope Halters? Are they truly superior to regular rope halters or?
> 
> I don't want to be cheap, but I don't want to get ripped off either!


Ahhhh...rope halters: another controversial issue in our horse world. I figure someone has already answered the OP's general question, but here;s my two-cent's worth.

The only thing that makes a Clinton Anderson halter a Clinton Anderson halter is the tag. I can buy identical rope and get the same thing - the "strategically placed nose knots" are really easy to "strategically place" - just find the spot on your horse's nose right on either side of his nose-bone - not too low though.

There are MANY rope halters out there, though, that are made of soft, floppy rope that won't have the same effect on the horse as a clinician-endorsed halter.

That said, I feel bad for not being on the forum more often! I need to check this place more!


----------



## fess1960 (Jan 25, 2011)

I will never buy a double diamond halter again after a 2 year old filly pulled back and the knot slipped leaving the button on the end holding it on her neck and she ran around the field with it around her neck. I let her go so i could retrieve it later, rather than chasing her which would be making her more afraid.
Luckily I bred her to have good sense and I was able to sidle up to her after a few minutes and get it back off.
I bouhgt the best quality rope halter i have at a Dennsi REis Clinic.
It cost $51. 99
It is soft enough to "set" the knot good but as it ages it gets stiff around the nose....making it easy to put on.
I found one just like it (Weaver) at a local tack store a few months later.
Quality is not cheap.
Price $51.99


----------



## lodgeropes (Feb 11, 2011)

G'day all,
Great thread....
i have been making horse tack for years and specialising in rope gear for the past 15 years and it is good to hear honest opinions from horse people.
I was asked to do an article on rope halters for a horse site www.horseproblems.com.au , it may be of interest and give some info on rope types, halter construction, noseband knots and a few other things.
It is attached as a MSWord doc.... sorry, wont attached due to file size
ok, here is a link if anybody is interested.

Cypress Lodge :: Promoting Humane Training and Treatment of Horses

Have fun and ride safe
Cheers from Downunder
Rob


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

whaaaaat. I can't fathom paying so much money on a rope halter. Having control of your horse doesn't come down to that. My halter cost a couple cents to make and it suits us fine. Ya'll can do what you want, but I can't get my head around that 0_o


----------



## tmyfrnk (Aug 11, 2009)

There seems to be a big difference in my young horses when I use the CA rope halter. I have much better control of them and I won't use anything else.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am with the majority of everyone else, it just doesn't make sense to me to spend $50-$80 bucks on something that I can get for $7. I've been using these for years and haven't had anything to complain about yet.
Rope Halter with Removable Lead : Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com

Oh, and for those who swear by the ones with the extra nose knots.....
Mustang Knotted Rope Training Halter - Horse.com

The way I see it, if people think that it's a particular type or brand of halter that gives them 'feel', then let them spend all their money on all that expensive stuff LOL. I get just as good results from my cheapie halter, plus I end up having extra money to spend on something that matters, like good feed.

I have come to love rope halters just because they are more practical and sturdier than nylon halters. I work with a lot of young horses and, being close to several roads, I cannot afford to have them running loose after they break tack. Rope halters will hold them even if they sit back while tied. They also give you the opportunity to use the bite of the knots if you feel like you need to for training purposes.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I am personally sold on rope halters that I can have hand made through someone who does it with high quality yachting rope, or through someone like Clinton Anderson. The difference IS amazing in the feel. I have 3 rope halters that are of high quality rope; one is a CA rope halter, and I have a lead that matches. I have another halter that was hand made for me by someone on another website, and I have another that is handtied as well, and those are both also high quality yachting rope...the stiff stuff. 

I also have several of those "fleet farm" type rope halters, and yes, they hold up for a long time, but they don't have nearly the feel to them, that the higher grade ropes do, so you don't get the quicker response...ie, the horse doesn't understand what you ask as quickly, and with as little pressure, as with a higher end rope. Some folks will try and tell you that the 'harsher' rope will burn your horse, and I will tell you that is bull...any rope halter could burn your horse, and in my experience a rope halter that is softer, is going to be the one that the horse is going to lean against more, and have more potential to 'burn' himself with. 

As far as the lead ropes, I love my CA lead rope; literally I can softly shake the end of it, and it will move up to the hook and the horse will feel it, and move accordingly...other leads the 'vibration' stops less than halfway up the lead, so you have to put alot more effort into getting a response...Now, this is not always a bad thing; because you can still get a soft horse, if you are still rewarding the slightest effort for the softest response it takes...but, I really like the difference in certain products, and it's NOT always a gimmick, like people will lead you to believe!! Sometimes you just have to try it for yourself...you don't "have" to buy name brand stuff, just find the proper rope!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

To me a halter is nothing more then a way to lead a horse to the pasture and fetch him back. Past that they serve no purpose so why pay a lot for a halter. I can and have made them in the past as I had quite a bit of yachting line as I use to sail quite a bit. So needed something to do with the old line. They are nice halters but no more so then any of the $5 ones I have or even the regular nylon or leather ones. They all do the same job.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Oh if I could actually figure out how to tie the rope halters, I would definitely do it that way and save the extra dollars...but I've tried over and over, and I just can't get it right, so I will just spend the money when I need a new one...but the ones I have will last a good while, so I won't need a new one for a long time anyway...Lol! 

And I am just as picky about nylon or leather halters; I won't put halters that don't have the adjustable chin strap or extra clip on the throatlatch...I know...I'm vain...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, M2P. I can tie rope halters but it takes me forever and I always end up frustrated before I'm done. I believe that spending a bit more to avoid that frustration is totally worth it.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I tie rope halters. Mostly for the mini rescue. I don't normally use them myself.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I can buy one for $5 so that is why I do not tie them any longer. Rope cost more then that and since I do not sail or boat like I use to I do not have the old line sitting around. Plus the line I do buy is too short. When I replace it every few years I make leads out of the old line. I may replace a couple this year. Just not sure yet.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't just use my halters for leading & tying from a to b, but don't tend to use anything else - I ride & drive them in same. I have stiff and soft/floppy (good quality yacht braid) halters and as far as 'feel' or responses from the horses, I don't see any difference. I don't personally think leaning into pressure has half as much to do with type of halter, as it does about how you use it. Known plenty of horses who tow their owners around in a rope halter... plenty of dogs who choke themselves, be it flat or chain collar, on walks too for that matter. I use 8mm rope for all. I use good quality yacht braid rather than cheaper stuff mainly because it is far more durable, weather resistant and is less stretchy & plasticy. I started using rope halters because I was on the Parelli bandwagon years ago, but I keep using them predominantly for practicality. They are very strong, no buckles to rust or rub, no stitching to fray, you can wash them, hang them up wet... They are better looking than general conventional halters IMO. You can mix n match... I have a green halter & lead for my yellow horse & a blue one for the dapple... Only thing is, given their strength and thinness(so potential 'bitiness'), I will not tie a horse solid with one, unless the horse is well trained to tie. I will not tie a horse solid in a trailer or such with one. I will not leave a horse loose & unsupervised in one(not that I tend to do that anyway) unless it's secured with a bit of breakable balers twine or such.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I don't solid tie either; I will loop the lead around the rail, so if the horse does spook and pull they get a bit of 'slack', kind of like the tie ring thing, only I don't have one of those, but the lead over rail works too. Or I ground tie.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

mom2pride said:


> I don't solid tie either; I will loop the lead around the rail, so if the horse does spook and pull they get a bit of 'slack', kind of like the tie ring thing, only I don't have one of those, but the lead over rail works too. Or I ground tie.


Good, safe method I reckon. Although I do have a Blocker tie ring & 'The Clip'(similar idea) in my trailer & available when there aren't appropriate rails or tree branches handy. Although I've heard people say horses will only pull back in fear, and I agree with that *as a rule*, with all rules there are exceptions & I reckon I have 2 of them! Depending on how easily the rope will yield to them(depends on what it's wrapped around & I haven't found tie rings to be very secure), mine have both learned that when I'm not watching, they can get themselves loose. My buckskin will often use a combination of pulling a bit & picking at the wraps with his teeth(I spied!), for grass that may be growing out of reach of a tied horse. 

...Don't think I should ever get another yellow horse... my last one did that, could open farm gates & was a Houdini too! ...must be the colour!:lol:


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

It doesnt matter who's tag is on the halter. Is DOES matter what kind of rope its made with however. Crappy materials make a crappy product. Well made materials are not cheap. Clintons halters are well made of good quality rope and have good bite and feel. Cant speak for Parellis but I imagine all the good name trainers will be similar. Your probably paying almost twice what it should cost for the name on it. But make no mistake, quality rope is costly.

3 dollar rope form Walmart is not going to make a "good" halter. It is functional? Sure. I trail ride in them and use them on occasion for catching and so forth. I like to tie them in different colors. 

Will it hold up, last and have the "feel" the expensive quality made rope ones have? Nope. Never.


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

polyester is the way to go. everything else is compromise.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

loosie said:


> ...Don't think I should ever get another yellow horse... my last one did that, could open farm gates & was a Houdini too! ...must be the colour!:lol:


Hmmm...that's funny...my bays did that :shock::lol: As long as I was watching, or within watching distance they would stand there like angels...get within 'non spy-able distance' and I'd come back to the rope hanging on the ground :?


----------



## fess1960 (Jan 25, 2011)

Trinity3205 said:


> It doesnt matter who's tag is on the halter. Is DOES matter what kind of rope its made with however. Crappy materials make a crappy product. Well made materials are not cheap. Clintons halters are well made of good quality rope and have good bite and feel. Cant speak for Parellis but I imagine all the good name trainers will be similar. Your probably paying almost twice what it should cost for the name on it. But make no mistake, quality rope is costly.
> 
> 3 dollar rope form Walmart is not going to make a "good" halter. It is functional? Sure. I trail ride in them and use them on occasion for catching and so forth. I like to tie them in different colors.
> 
> Will it hold up, last and have the "feel" the expensive quality made rope ones have? Nope. Never.


I am with you, as i said earlier I have used the cheap crap for 4o years and bought a Reis halter in 2006 then found one at a saddle shop identical for the same price. 
An abetta cordura saddle is not as good as a charles weldon, a grade dink from the sale barn is not as good as a Hall of Fame horse and there is a difference in halters. I use my as a Bosal and Have To Trust it, dont want to do that with a 5 dollar halter. 51 years of being cheap have taught me a few lessons about getting what you pay for....but do what you like....we will still be friends, I am not an elitist or snob but i know what things cost.
Busted fence 300 dollars, busted shoulder therapy 1600 
emergency room visit 4000, Rope halter that works...priceless:wink:


----------



## heartscontent (Jan 11, 2009)

I also realized there is a difference in halters. A Parelli halter is around $20 for a member. I don't think that is too expensive for them to charge for a good quality halter. I read some reviews where people had these halter for 10 years and they are still going strong. There are rope halters for around $10-15 plus tax in local tack shops. I found most of them to be to stiff, too soft, rope not good enough, etc, etc. So I got a Parelli one. If you know how to make your own halters, you do have an option on buying quality rope somewhere and making them for less.


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

parelli ones do have a seemingly unique fit also. i've yet to see one with the same length's between the cheek pieces, gullet straps and noseband knots.


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

In my (extremely limited) experience, a rope halter is a rope halter. I found the cheapest one I could for my horse, with no problems so far.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm being too lazy to read through the pages  so sorry if anybody has said something similar or I'm missing anything

I have worked with a few different standard rope halters from the local tack shops. I eventually invested in a (kind of arguably overpriced) Chris Cox rope halter. I don't generally give into buying for the name, but handling one in person at an expo sold me on it. I have to be honest, even though it was expensive compared to the generic ones, I can see exactly why and found it to be an investment well worth it (especially because my ground training program doesn't really require anything more than a good rope halter and lead ;-) )

I don't know much about the Parelli and Anderson ones, but CC's is made of that wonderful yacht rope. It is very soft and pliable, the lead has a lot of movement and feel to it and has a weighted end. It is 13' I believe? Somewhere in that ballpark. The halter is a great thickness to add enough bite without being super extreme or anything. I have had it for several years and it still looks and feels brand new (though granted it has only been left in the sun a couple of times, it's just too precious to risk that).
My experience with the standard rope halters has been a lot different. In comparison they tended to be very stiff and a bit thicker than this one. The leads tended to be a lot shorter and also stiff. I haven't come across a generic one like this one- the price really does reflect its quality.

At the least I think that a quality yacht rope lead like this one is invaluable for any kind of groundwork. A slight flick of the rope travels all the way down effectively, so the popular wiggling to back up method would be much easier with this sort of rope than with a stiffer type, along with any situation in which you needed to deliver a quick flick that way. The flexible material and well-weighted end make it extremely easy to twirl or spank with, or to toss easily over a horse's body for desensitizing. Whatever length it is, I've found it to be exactly perfect, no more or less than I would ever want.

All in all, I wound definitely buy again. I personally would not bother with a generic rope halter and lead again.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a Parelli halter as well as a TSC rope halter. I like the Parelli one MUCH better. It's softer, easier to tie, and the part under the chin where the lead rope attaches doesn't hang down as much. The TSC one is very stiff and hard to tie. Plus, the part that goes behind the ears is made of a "loop" of rope instead of one piece, and it twists and gets messed up every time I use it. It also tends to loosen fairly easily while I'm working with her, and it will be down on her nose before I know it. It cost me $13.99, and the Parelli one (with the stick, savvy string, and lead rope, which I also love) was $60 or something like that (got it from one of his clinics). I just like the way it fits my horse better. I'd love to find a cheaper rope halter that replicates the Parelli one, but I have had no luck. I know that you guys think the name is all that makes the halter superior, but it's not true. They're good quality halters, and they are heaps better than the TSC ones. They're completely different materials, too.

I don't have any up-close comparisons (I might try to get some tomorrow...) but here are some photos of the rope halters on my girl:









^ TSC halter









^ TSC halter









^ Parelli halter










Like I said, I would be more than happy to take photos tomorrow of them on and off my horse, for comparison. But, as someone who owns both types (cheap and "big name" brand), I would have to say the big name brand is much better quality. Whether this truly effects my horse's training, though... I can't say it really does.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Also, buying a Parelli halter by itself isn't that much of an investment.

Halters


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

christopher said:


> parelli ones do have a seemingly unique fit also. i've yet to see one with the same length's between the cheek pieces, gullet straps and noseband knots.


Did someone set out a bowl of milk? I hear a lot of meowing. :roll:

Agreed EquiLove. I've used cheapie rope halters for years and I love 'em to death. They always serve their purpose, and so much easier then trying to have a different halter for each horse in a pinch.

However, I DO vastly prefer my Parelli. Mostly because rope halter around here are "one size fits all" and they're enormously clunky, ugly and rough on my Arab - she's very sensitive to them, and bothered by the large knots. I ordered my Parelli specially for her (having the unique shaped head) and I just adore it, and so does she. I love the material, I love the fit, the look, and it always seems to stay so clean and tidy (my cheapie rope halters are covered in dirt, particles and whatever else they manage to touch).

I still use my cheap rope halters, as 99% of horses I handle they're perfect on, but for my prissy little Arab, I definitely love the Parelli halter above all else.


----------



## lodgeropes (Feb 11, 2011)

G'day all
Back at the start of this thread there was a post...

"the Clinton Anderson rope halters have two additional strategically placed knots that act on pressure points on the horse's nose when you put pressure on the halter."

After years of research, we have not found any evidence to support this statement. Therefore it is possible that the entire knot/pressure point story is a marketing scam, or at best, a self-perpetuating mistake. What makes it worse is that some reputable well known trainers & manufacturers know it’s not true but still advertise and take your hard earned cash for products that are based on lies or mistakes. 
Please consider the following points:
The stimulation of pressure points is an exact science. Pressure points, their meridians and the organs they affect, are well documented and individually named. Therefore it is revealing that no one has been able to name a single pressure point manipulated by the halters knots. Logic also tells you that it is impossible to manipulate a specific pressure point when the halter moves around the face during training. 
Of greater concern are the halters with the extra knots on the noseband. Correspondence with a leading US equine therapist confirmed there are no pressure points located in the area of the extra knots on a rope halter noseband. Furthermore, these knots do not work on pressure points but sandwich delicate facial tissue between the knots and the nasal bone causing pain. This opinion was repeated by therapists in Australia and internationally. 

When we raised this issue with Clinton Anderson he threatened to sue us... go figure?

cheers all
Rob


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

lodgeropes is right. the knots don't exactly work on "pressure points" as the advertising suggests, as halters move around when being used, so a single "pressure point" can't be consistently achieved.

the knots on the noseband do however give it a bit more severity (not a good thing in the wrong hands, but not a bad thing in the right hands) when used for riding, because there is more PSI when it comes to rein aids, as all the pressure that would normally be transmitted through the whole noseband is in this case transmited through the knots, as they raise the noseband itsself away from the nose.

lodgeropes makes good halters.


----------



## lodgeropes (Feb 11, 2011)

christopher, Thanks for the plug mate 

Two issues stand out in this thread, materials used to make a good halter and fit.
Polyester rope is by far the best rope for halters as it alone has all the features needed to give years of use. High strength, low stretch, high shock absorbancy, good feel and high UV resistance.
But using the best suited rope is lost on a halter that does not fit correctly. 
Check out any pic of a Parelli halter and you will find the poll strap knots on the cheek as the cheek strap & throat pieces are too short, this has been an area that halter and bridle makers have kept off for over 3000 years as there is a branch of the trigeminal facial nerve that transverses the cheek, compression of this nerve may result in temp or perm facial nerve damage.
There is a tech article on halters that covers all this
log onto www.lodgeropes.com then click on halter technical article in the menu...
i would like to hear any feedback or comment from the forum members on the article.
In 7 years, no one has been able to name one pressure point affected by the extra knots on the noseband of a rope halter...... we were conned.

cheers from Downunder


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

lodgeropes, being a halter maker yourself can you tell me why people use double braid for horse ropes? what's double braids advantage over a braided sleeve over a 3 twisted core? or something of that nature.

considering getting into basic tack making myself as it would compliment my current training business.


----------



## lodgeropes (Feb 11, 2011)

christopher, not a problem mate.
Double braid, also called 2 in 1 or stable braid is constructed with a braided internal core which is the 'strength' of the rope, the outer cover is to protect the rope from chaffing, penetration of sand and grit and physical damage. Most double braid rope is designed for the sailing industry and the equine aspect is a windfall for rope manufacturers. Our aussie rope maker actually makes equine rope with a tighter plait/weave on the cover to prevent mud & grit getting into the rope.
Other rope as you described, such as Kermantle & Diamond braid rope may or may not suit your horse requirements, the biggest difference is in the knotting, splicing & attaching of clips & snaps. 
Double braid can be spliced, the other 2 rope can not be spliced. They have to be stitched and whipped. The strength of the rope is severley compromised as the capacity is reduced to the rating of the waxed cotton or nylon thread used for the stitching.
Splicing double braid correctly ( and there are far too many cheat versions of a proper double braid splice) maintains over 85% of the ropes intergrity, therefore giving a rope with a clip attached that can take what a horse can give with plenty to spare. another benefit of polyester double braid is its shock absorbency, this enables it to takes hits far above its rated strength and still not stretch.
In regards to halters, even tying a knot in any of these rope reduces the strength of the rope.... but 100% polyester double braid is what we use & reccomend for halters. 
I dont understand the US markets fondness for stiff halters often made fron polyethylene or polypropylene material..in OZ they dont last 2 years.

Feel free to email me direct anytime [email protected] and I will help out if I can.

cheers
Rob


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I bought a Parelli arab halter for my horse and it was too small. He is a HUGE arab though, so I should have known better. It fits my mom's more normal sized arab perfectly. Rather than spending another chunk of change I bought a non parelli halter from this woman on ebay. It is EXACTLY the same softness, easiness to tie, etc as the Parelli one.

Her ebay seller name is tammysropetack.

She has a lot of colors too.  I got a deep burgundy.


----------



## lodgeropes (Feb 11, 2011)

Spooky
A lot of us halter makers have made contact over the years and
Tammy has been making halters for a number of years and does great work.. we get some of her halters here in Oz, nice rope & well made.
cheers
Rob


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

lodgeropes said:


> Spooky
> A lot of us halter makers have made contact over the years and
> Tammy has been making halters for a number of years and does great work.. we get some of her halters here in Oz, nice rope & well made.
> cheers
> Rob



I prefer to give my business to the likes of you and Tammy.

I was looking at your bitless and endurance bridles, very nice. I want to see (eventually) if I can try my horse in one.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Good to know, thanks spooky and lodgeropes! I would love to get more like my Parelli, but I just can't justify paying that much! I dislike the bulkiness and roughness to the cheap rope halters, but they serve their purpose!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Well regardless of whether extra knots on the nose band effect actual nerves in the face, I find that with especially resistant horses they are a godsend in getting the horse to settle down and start behaving. I do think, just by sheer experience in training over the years that horses do find the extra knots harder to lean against and so give up that habit alot quicker. When that happens training goes quicker, and you can then go back to a regular rope halter with two knots if you so desire.


----------



## lodgeropes (Feb 11, 2011)

mom2pride.. 
that is the issue, 
once you actually know that the extra knots on the noseband create points of pressure, also called pain, are you willing to accept you train with pain as a controlling technique?...or do you just excuse the responsibility to a website that excuses pain in training.?
Are you are willing to inflict pain on a horse to dominate the horse??
That is what you are saying.
Does it feel good?
There is never an excuse to inflict pain on a horse.
Pain is a poor motivator in training... ask any reputable trainer.

sorry to pick on you... there are many posters on this thread that seem to accept that inflicting pain on a horse is an acceptable training technique.

Crawl out of the 19th century....and drag that Clinton Anderson with you
(no one in Oz had ever heard of him till he was in the states claiming to be gods answer to horses) 

or sell your horses to people that actually accept responsibility for their actions.

Will all the " pain is a valid training technique" supporters please form a cue to the right.
The relevant authorities will take your statements in turn.

This may seem a bit harsh, but honestly, when does one stop accepting pain inflicted on horses as a legitimate training technique??
when you are charged for cruelty to animals?
or when you accept the responsibility of training with consideration to the horse.?

Dont agree?
Thats your priviledge, 

Rob


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

although i am in total agreeance with that philosiphy, and horse training can easily be achieved without pain, and i never use pain or fear in any of my training.

but horses bite/kick eachother if prior communication has been ineffective, and being bitten/kicked by a horse certainly hurts more than a few silly knots pressing into you.

but they are exactly that, silly knots. they serve no real purpose other than to lessen the use of the reins, without actually lessening the pressure felt by the horse. so really they're just for people too lazy to take the time to establish or refine proper communication.



mom2pride said:


> horses do find the extra knots harder to lean against


the good horseman won't be leant on, regardless of equipment.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

lodgeropes said:


> mom2pride..
> that is the issue,
> once you actually know that the extra knots on the noseband create points of pressure, also called pain, are you willing to accept you train with pain as a controlling technique?...or do you just excuse the responsibility to a website that excuses pain in training.?
> Are you are willing to inflict pain on a horse to dominate the horse??
> ...


Oh good grief. I hope it feels good having such conviction that you are right and everyone else is wrong. 

On that note, please excuse me - I have to serve both my mares with a summons to appear in court on cruelty charges because I noticed they got a little rough and came in with patches of hair missing from a scuffle. When will they LEARN not to abuse each other? Geez. :roll:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

We use both traditional 3 ply nylon halters as well as rope halters...as far as daily handling I really don't see a whole lot of difference. I did however splurge and order a "be nice" halter from Valley Vet to use in training. Wasn't sure I'd like it, but it is wonderful! I have a newer horse who was bullied/scared into working for his previous owner and as a result his first reaction to anything was to back up and raise his head - everything was out to get him...(literally anything...even lifting my hand to wipe sweat off my brow caused him panic - I am most certain he was smacked about the head) This halter has been wonderful for him. It works like an old cowboy "war bridle" without the harshness. It has small metal fittings on the poll area with nubs (for lack of better word) and nose knots, it is ran thru rings under the jaw and when handler puts light pressure on the rope it applies pressure to both nose and poll in conjunction without inflicting pain, just enough to get attention and ask them to give to pressure. As soon as the give and allow slack in the rope, pressure is gone. Wonderful tool!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Whether it's two knots or four knots over the nose, we are all 'accepting "pain" as a motivator to train our horses, are we not? I would rather use a rope than a chain...wouldn't you? Like any other training tool if used properly this is not an abusive tool for god's sake...

Off to court with Macabre...


----------



## lodgeropes (Feb 11, 2011)

I am glad that the post has brought some replies...

christopher
Thank you for your post that gives an opinion on the issues raised. 
The interaction between horses in a herd can be certainly extreme and cause severe injury or in some situations, a death. But should what horses do to each other in a herd or wild state be the standard by which we train our horses? 

John Lyons said that anything that forces a horse instead of teaching a horse is a gimmick. The extra noseband knots seem to fall into that description.

MacabreMikolaj
Thank you for your reply.

You seem to think that personally insulting me will somehow excuse the use of tack that is specifically designed to inflict pain. If you cant see the difference between the hierachy scuffles in a herd of horses and the deliberate causation of pain by a human, there is probably little we can discuss in an exchange of opinions and experiences. 
I thought that is what forums were for... the exchange of thoughts, experiences, opinions and information.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

lodgeropes said:


> There is never an excuse to inflict pain on a horse.
> 
> *Tell that to anouther horse. *
> 
> ...


My point is that to me a halter rope or other wise is not a training tool. It is a way to lead and tie a horse. Nothing more. At times you need a bit more to keep a horse under control physically until you get them under control mentally. The thing is there is nothing you can put on a horse to control they physically 100% of the time. The idea is to get the horse mentally under control and once you have that anything you put on them will do.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I got my rope halter from here Halters
Much less expensive then the parelli or CA ones, but i find it to be very high quality


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I guess it's really hard for people to understand that there is a big difference between a horse being _uncomfortable_ and being _in pain_. Most normal horses will stop resisting before anything gets to the point of pain.

But to imply that you would _never_ use _any_ form of pain on _any_ horse is rather naive. Occasionally, it comes down to a point of 'hurt them before they hurt you'. If you have never had to deal with that kind of horse, then consider yourself lucky.

I guess the reason I don't see a reason to spend uber bucks on a rope halter is because I am like nrha. Halters are for catching, leading, and tying. I will occasionally ride one of my older horses in one but I could ride them in an old garden hose, they don't care.


----------



## AspendaleFarm (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't care for the plain rope halters w/o something extra on the noseband. They just aren't as effective for me when I train - I feel like it's easier for the horse to ignore, and I don't like to "nag". Either knots, or a wrapped noseband are good choices. They're just easier for me to work with and control the amount of pressure I put on a horse - Easy to go from "asking" to "telling" without the halter doing things I don't mean to do. Actually, I prefer the wrapped noseband to the knots, as it is a bit stiffer and really looks great with a contrasting color on the noseband. Personal preference. I had my wrapped noseband halter custom made on ebay, but Stacy Westfall sells them, too. My custom one was cheaper than Stacy's. Personally, I'm not going to even buy the knotted halters anymore, but just stick with the wrapped ones if I need to replace any or get additional ones. So far they're all holding up great, though.











Beware cheaply made knotted rope halters. I got a cheap one off ebay and it was just a piece of junk that didn't fit well and was basically useless. I ditched it.

I don't have any experience with the rawhide wrapped nosebands. Just never cared to even give them a try, no particular reason.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

AspendaleFarm said:


> Beware cheaply made knotted rope halters. I got a cheap one off ebay and it was just a piece of junk that didn't fit well and was basically useless. I ditched it.


can you put it on your horses head? can you lead the horse with it? can you tie the horse with it? 

If so it serves its purpose.


----------



## AspendaleFarm (Feb 25, 2011)

Nope. Couldn't tie it on her head. It was weirdly shaped. I threw it away.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

_*Folks, it's time to calm down and re-read the Etiquette Policy!*_ 

Please, stay on track as this thread sounds like getting downhill fast! Please, respect each other opinion even when you disagree!


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

AspendaleFarm said:


> I feel like it's easier for the horse to ignore, and I don't like to "nag".


not nagging is as easy as not nagging, and has nothing to do with the equipment used.

in the grand scheme of things a few extra knots on a noseband isn't going to do much at all. it's the difference between a french link snaffle and a single link snaffle. both are snaffles, one just has more ability to hurt.

i prefer the plain noseband, as when it's resting on the horse there's little pressure. compared to the knots, which add weight to the rope (comparitively) and increase the PSI (comparatively), so it objectively can never have the same release a plain noseband can have. having said that, objectively a plain noseband can never have the pressure (/pain) a knotted noseband can have, but as we know it's not the pressure or pain that teaches horses it's the release of that pressure.

having seen horses with broken noses from complicated mechanical hackamores, i prefer to keep it simple. if for whatever reason i need to get more severe, so be it. the plain rope halter is enough for that purpose, and the plain rope halter offers a better release.

either way, if your a good horseperson you'll get further than others regardless of how many knots you have. if the knots made such a difference we wouldn't call it horsemanship, we'd call it knotmanship.


----------



## Serg5000 (Feb 22, 2011)

Knotmanship, now thats a good one.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

christopher said:


> \
> either way, if your a good horseperson you'll get further than others regardless of how many knots you have. if the knots made such a difference we wouldn't call it horsemanship, we'd call it knotmanship.


Hahaha...I like that!!! And very true for sure!


----------



## pafarms (Apr 12, 2011)

If any of you are interested in tying your own rope halters, we have a web page devoted to the subject: P.A. Farms - How to Tie a Rope Halter . The one we show is a 2 knot, but you can turn it into a 4 knot by simply tying two more overhand knots on the noseband (before tying the fiador) and then coming back and tying in the second overhand knots later. When you tie your own, you can use whatever kind of rope you like - stiff or soft - narrow or wide - whatever works best for you.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> ........... At times you need a bit more to keep a horse under control physically until you get them under control mentally. The thing is there is nothing you can put on a horse to control they physically 100% of the time. The idea is to get the horse mentally under control and once you have that anything you put on them will do.


I think these are words of wisdom!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

AspendaleFarm said:


> Nope. Couldn't tie it on her head. It was weirdly shaped. I threw it away.


I can't comment on the halter you had specifically, but in general I have found rope halters to be adjustable. For instance, I had two "adult" sized halters that I was able to manipulate the knot under the chin and make them small enough to fit my weanling. I plan to let some length out again as he grows.


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

I didn't read this whole thread. I only read the first couple of posts. So it may have been mentioned.

If you wanna save some money on your rope halters you can make your own. There's a very good video, "it's actually two videos", on youtube about tying a rope halter. Watching that video and following along makes tying a rope halter SOOOO easy.

I would link the video but I lost the link. You can search youtube though. You can also do a search here to find the video cus I've posted it before. Just use my name in your search and the words rope halter and I'm sure you'll find it.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

This thread was like a _magnet_ for people advertising their own products LOL.

Anyway, I agree with the 'a rope halter is a rope halter' line of thought. I haven't noticed any that are any better or worse than any others.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

I just bought a rope halter on eBay that has the 4 knots and attached 14 foot lead for $15.00 with the shipping. I love to watch CA and PP and others training, but as far as buying their stuff, there is no way. I can't afford it, and even if I could I'm too cheap  If it works, what makes the difference if a name is plastered on it. I don't understand why people have the need to drop names. I don't SKIMP on equipment because I want my horse to be happy and comfortable, but I I haven't taught Sienna to read yet so she doesn't know if there's a name on it or not


----------



## horsesexposed (Apr 9, 2011)

the Parelli and Clinton ones are only expensive because it has thier name on it. Go to your local tack store and buy one that's a fair price, not cheap.


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

I am going to echo the words of others... Beware cheap rope halters!

I bought one at a TSC for $8 or so... A week later part of the weird plasticky rope pulled away from the halter, making an irritating bubble that makes it frustrating for me and Kelty to put on him. So annoying.
Plus, it's got a lead line already permanently attached to it so I can't use it to lounge.
I wish I hadn't bought it.

I'd rather buy something NICE and definitely functional than waste my cash on crapola.
Tying my own is an option.. but too much work :/

My friend's a parelli member so I'm getting a Parelli one for $20.
Just $20.

Not $80
Or $50

*TWENTY.*
I don't think that's so bad a price 
Especially since I'll be longeing with it. 

Thanks for this thread- it helped me pick!


----------



## pafarms (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow, that's a great price!

Even if you tied your own (it's not as hard as everyone thinks it is) you would probably have to pay that much for very good quality rope (marine double braid is about $1 per foot).

Please let us know how you like it (quality,function,etc.) when you get it! I bet there are a lot of non-Parelli members who would appreciate your feedback to help them decide if it's worth shelling out the big $$$.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes I'm one of them, since you brought up something I hadn't thought of. My lead is attached to the halter as well and i never thought of how limiting that would be until just now. Cheryl


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Cool!
Believe it or not, I can buy a good quality halter cord for about 20 cents a foot - although the Samson EQ-braid lead rope rope is 1.02. I have my halter (made from a less-than-Samson-quality rope) and it still functions perfectly - I've had it for OVER a year with almost daily use!!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Does not matter what others think. I have seen and used others peoples PP rope halters and such and I have used my $5 including shipping rope halter and will not pay the difference as their is no difference. There is no need to pay a lot of money for something to tie a horse with. I have no use for it to lunge as I do not lunge my horses. For me and my horses it is a wast of my time.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I haven't used mine on Sienna yet, and I just read what I said, and with a 14 ft lead I can do most anything i want to do with her, short fast change circles if she's acting out, and backing, etc. so maybe I'll see what she says about it, LOL. Well I already know what she'll say, rope halter means work, she doesn't like to work so she probably won't like it


----------



## Mack Mackenzie (May 17, 2011)

I've been very happy using simple DoubleDiamond rope halters for years. I find that I'm more particular about what the leadrope is than the halter as long as the halter is well-fitted.

For leadrope, I've been using treeline for the last 3-4 years and have been quite happy with the feel I get.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

umm i just have the usal rope halter. mine is like all colourful


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Copy that! My halter has been through hell and back and works great. Cost me a couple cents to make. And I ain't budging.


nrhareiner said:


> Does not matter what others think. I have seen and used others peoples PP rope halters and such and I have used my $5 including shipping rope halter and will not pay the difference as their is no difference. There is no need to pay a lot of money for something to tie a horse with. I have no use for it to lunge as I do not lunge my horses. For me and my horses it is a wast of my time.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> Does not matter what others think. I have seen and used others peoples PP rope halters and such and I have used my $5 including shipping rope halter and will not pay the difference as their is no difference. There is no need to pay a lot of money for something to tie a horse with. I have no use for it to lunge as I do not lunge my horses. For me and my horses it is a wast of my time.


There's a difference; you don't do ground work, some people do. When I have completed training on my horses, it doesn't matter what kind of halter I have on him, but I have a strong preference in the types I train in. It doesn't necessarily have to be a 'brand name' but it DOES have to be high quality rope, because the feel is important to me. On a side, I actually don't care for PP's style halters; I don't like the fit at all.


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, yes, if you don't do groundwork with the rope halter, then to you there would not be any difference. _But_, to those who _do_ groundwork, they'll feel a difference - I simply cannot do my groundwork in any halter other than the Parelli/Anderson NH-type halters that I tie. My _horse_ doesn't do his groundwork as well without that halter.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I do ground work with green horses or horses who are being started. Again to me there is not enough, to an,y difference that warrants the added cost. Plus I do not use a rope halter to do ground work in.


----------



## FledgeOfNarnia (Apr 18, 2008)

I figure as long as it works, that's good enough. I too don't have an abundance of money to spend on (for me) Anderson halters and handy-sticks. BUT, I did get one for my Warmblood and I think it did work a little better than the one from Horse.com. 

One reason is because of the thinner rope . . . . now I would fully admit that I could be completely delusional, about it working better.  But, now that I've sold the Warmblood and have just the Arab, it doesn't fit him so well so I'm thinking just getting one from Horse.com that fits him 'cause that's better than one that doesn't fit well.

(As for handy sticks, I got a carrot? stick instead for 4 bucks at a fair! The rope tail has fallen off and the end has frayed but it still works. Got it about 2 years ago.)


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

*I just lost my whole post trying to quote something, LOL*

I need a keeper. Anyway the gist of it was needing a handy, carrot, happy stick, whatever you want to call them to teach Sienna to pivot in her front. I recently saw a short video of CA doing it with a stick and it looked much easier than using my hand with the rope in it. He said this helps a lot with pushiness and she always needs 'reminders' about that. 

Also someone said they don't use rope halters, and I think that's great if you can get your horse to respond without one. The day Sienna backed off the trailer and they handed me her lead rope, she almost dragged us both into the road before I could unsnap the rope from underneath to the side and get some leverage on her. Her halter was so small on her it left marks for weeks after we put her in a bigger one, so she doesn't have the most sensitive head, and will push through a regular halter if I'm not paying attention.

Also someone said they thought the thinner rope worked better and I agree, I think it adds more 'umpha' to their pressure points. With Sienna though, it's almost like as soon as the rope halter goes on, she straightens up  I don't have to be harsh with it or jerk her around, nothing like that, she's just always kinda realized it's time to do some work once I put it on. When I leave her regular halter on her she figures she's in for a big long grooming. Maybe i should mix that up some, hmmmmm.


----------



## lodgeropes (Feb 11, 2011)

G'day all,
have to agree with mom2ride on the pp halters, we dont like the shape as the gullet piece, throat piece and cheek straps are too short. This puts the poll strap knots on the cheek. They are made with quality rope, just not how we like a halter to fit. We train, start and ride in rope halters so fit is important. For quality rope, only 100% polyester marine double braid has the characteristics needed for equine use.... especially in the high country as it has a high UV resistance.

cheers from Downunder


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

FledgeOfNarnia: Actually, if the halter is too big for your Arab, it can be adjusted  Even if the knots have been pulled super tight, there are ways to adjust the rope halters.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

That's true, I never thought about that. I tried to make one once and got about 1/2 way through and gave up. I was trying to tie the 'blood knots' and one night it came to me how, I tied one, saved it, and can't back myself through it now, LOL. Well I probably could if I HAD to do it, but I think the one I bought just has double knots, not blood knots on it. I would know more about it but since we're having rain every day, I haven't been able to even get to the barn and try it out. But you just loosen one knot, tie it father up the halter and do the same to all the rest.


----------



## FledgeOfNarnia (Apr 18, 2008)

SamboStar said:


> FledgeOfNarnia: Actually, if the halter is too big for your Arab, it can be adjusted  Even if the knots have been pulled super tight, there are ways to adjust the rope halters.


Really! That'd be so great.


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Gimme a day or so and I can find some instructions on how to adjust the halters and I'll PM it to ya


----------



## FledgeOfNarnia (Apr 18, 2008)

SamboStar said:


> Gimme a day or so and I can find some instructions on how to adjust the halters and I'll PM it to ya


That'd be great! Thanks.


----------



## ledge (May 23, 2011)

I like the stiffness and quality of the CA halters, though the older ones with quick release clasp's are better than the cheap clasp he's selling now. 

but no they are not worth quite what he charges for them, even though tying halters is a bit labor intensive and requires about 20 feet of the rope.

I've priced the raw rope, the halter rope is fairly inexpensive but the lead rope isn't a cheap rope picked up at the farm and ranch store, its made to tie up your large yacht


----------



## blink (Jul 14, 2010)

The advantage to the Clinton Anderson rope halters, in my opinion is twofold:

First, the additional knots do provide a bit more pressure to get and keep your horse's attention.

Second, they are made from much stiffer rope which also provides more feedback and pressure for the horse.

That being said - don't pay the prices Clinton Anderson asks for them. You can find rope halters that are identical to the CA brand - same knots and literally the same rope on ebay for less than half of what CA and other big name clinicians charge. I have two of them and really like them.

They are also quite a bit more durable than the tractor-store variety.


----------



## Fancy That (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm very very picky about rope halters and the lead ropes. I've had "authentic" Parelli and Anderson halters and lead ropes.

- I like the Anderson halter for the stiffness and the double nose knots are good for training (especially TEACHING/STARTING them) I think once your horse is really soft/responsive and made....you don't really NEED them. They aren't as comfortable for the horse as the 'no knot' type
- Parelli halter rope is too soft for my taste. It doesn't hold its' shape (the halter) and I find the noseband too loose.

I'm VERY picky on lead ropes and my favorite rope, for the FEEL, WEIGHT, THICKNESS is the authentic Parelli rope with the brass swivel snap. The snap end is more versatile, because you can put a12 foot rope or a 14 foot or a 22 foot, depending on what you want to do.

Now - I don't believe in paying the "famous clinician" price for the rope halters and leads. But I DO believe there are TONS of CHEAP, POORLY MADE, BAD CRAFTSMANSHIP, and POOR-FEELING ROPE halters out there.

I know what I like, and I've had halters MADE by folks who do sell online. But I'm very picky on what I order and request from them (type of rope, etc)

That being said - if you aren't as knowledgeble on the exact rope type (for thickness, stiffness/softness, and overall feel to it) you may be better off paying the Clinician Brand Name to get a good quality rope halter.

I hate some of the "el cheapo" poorly fitting, poor quality rope halters you see online and at some of the tractor stores. But...that said....I'm picky


----------

